# [SOLVED] Cooledit Pro



## jrshami (Sep 13, 2010)

Using CEP/2 I can extract audio from avi and mpeg files. How can I extract audio from wmv and mov files? Audition 3 allows this.

JRS


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Cooledit Pro*

you can use a freeware converter such as Format Factory (link in my sig) to do this


----------



## jrshami (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Cooledit Pro*

Yes I know that I can use one of many freeware applications to do so but my question was how can I extract audio from wmv and mov files using Cool Edit Pro v2? It would probably necessitate the use of the correct .flt files but then the question arises where does one obtain these .flt files from.

Thank you for your help.

JRS


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Cooledit Pro*

This video goes through the process of extracting audio from video files using Cooledit Pro - to see the .mov and .wmv files you will need to set the drop down file type box to "All Files" as the drop down by default is set to either .avi or .mpeg


----------



## jrshami (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Cooledit Pro*

Thank you, it worked!
JRS


----------

